# I am so angry. . .



## PoppyRivera (Jul 11, 2010)

First, I have not been posting because I had the most horrifying Multiple Sclerosis flare I have had in a while. It was vertigo and it was nauseating to say the least. It was weird and I hated every waking moment of it which is why I stayed asleep through most of it. I have to say that I feel much better now that I only resemble someone who's been on a 3 day drinking binge. Life would be great if I could stop wearing these *bleeping* flip-flops.

What I am angry about is that my husband is too calm with us not having had sex in almost 9 months. What little I've read in the way of replies to me and to other's that post is not even helping to make since of any of what he is . . .I don't even know what to say! What he's doing to us, what he's putting us through, what is going on. 

His friend sends him pornographic jokes and pics in his email. I had to go find out what else was going on, so since I had his passwords to his mailbox and other accounts, I looked. I know it's wrong but I figured, if he's hiding something from me and won't answer any questions I ask him, then I'll find out for myself. This friend sends my husband between 5 and 7 messages a day. 6 of them possibly pornographic images or these little stupid movies or power point shows. Three weeks ago, I confronted my husband about a message I innocently (really, he left his facebook account signed in and I got on looking for a friends work number she'd sent me days earlier) and I found a message he'd sent saying how he thought some woman was so special to him. He then stopped using facebook and had the the audacity to brag about how he hadn't been on in 7 days. Well, he's back on now, so what is there to brag about? Then he gives me crap about how I was wrong. . . 

So we have not had sex in almost 9 months or longer, I stopped counting. To make matters worse, he was sleeping at the opposite end of the bed until I said something. Why did I have to say anything? He's not affectionate and it's really irritating how I have to sit and watch friends and family with their significant others hold hands, giggle, and have fun when I'm in so much misery. Please believe me that my son is the only thing in the world keeping me here. If he were not a factor in my heart and soul, I would have gone months ago. It is absolute torture having to stay here day in and day out. I do not want to do this anymore and everyday I'm here I feel like I am the one doing something wrong.

*Crying*:banghead:


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

Perhaps its time for tough love..

He can either go to a doc or therapist to sort himself out. If he declines then let him know he has crossed the boundary of not being intimate with you his wife so:-

Do not cook, iron or do anything for him, if he finds this funny or thinks you are playing a game. Smile back, no fighting, no arguments.

If this continues check up on him, he may be having an affair and getting it elsewhere.

There are many suggestions on this site but few have cured the no sex issue.

You may need to consider your future with him; he is withholding a fundamental part of the bond that links a husband and wife.


----------



## PoppyRivera (Jul 11, 2010)

He knows I've had it. I've told him that the line has been drawn and I'm not about to lower myself so he can hurt me again and that if something isn't done about this so-called 'depression' which makes him the meanest human being I've ever known, I'll pack my son up and go somewhere else. I had a talk with him just in case I need to leave. He's suppose to go to the doctor tomorrow and I'm going to go with him. He seems to *forgets* to mention things that we've talk about and since I'm going to be there, I ask the questions that he thinks are taboo.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow. As with any time you are in front of a doctor, don't get up until your questions are answered. Write your questions down beforehand so there's no "I forgot to ask".


----------

